# Boot Nightmares



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

Go to a shop that sells skis and snowboards and have a good boot fitter look at your feet and make some recommendations.


----------



## neptune0623 (Mar 4, 2017)

I feel ya, boot troubles are the worst. I concur with the above comment of seeing a boot fitter. For the longest time I was riding an 11.5 boot with a lot of pain on the top of my foot, but when I went to see a boot fitter he told me I should be in a 9.5 boot. I was shocked and could hardly believe he expected me to fit into a boot two sizes smaller. 

Long story short, he sold me on a pair of 2017 K2 Maysis boots in 9.5 and it made a HUGE difference. Most of the pain is gone (still some on the top of my left foot after hours of riding), but let me tell you my turns are about twice as responsive as they used to be. 

Everyone's feet are different, I would highly reccoemend seeing a boot fitter at a respected shop and have he or she get you in a pair of boots that works best for you.

By the way, my boot fitter did not have me do heat molding. He said my foot will do that naturally over time.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rental boots won't tell you anything about fit. Where are you going to get fit for boots?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i know there are a couple good fitters in town


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I need help picking out a new boot. Originally bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots (12), but sold them due to pain after long hours. This season picked up a pair of Thirtytwo TM twos (12) and experienced toe bruising from them being too big. I downsized according to wiredsports boot thread to a 10.5 had them head molded and experienced severe pain. After the intense pain I rented a pair of burtons (11.5) and was able to ride 8 hours straight without pain. Can anyone recommend a Burton Boot for my riding style?
> 
> Looking for a medium/stiff flex boot for off piste, trees, cliffs, bowls, and a little park. I have my eye on the Photons, would this be a good choice?


Hi Dirty,

Sorry to hear that you are having such a bad experience. I reviewed your info. It took us a couple of set of measurements but we ended up at 28.5 for your longer foot and 100 mm wide. This is a narrower width (lowest D) at a (largest in range) size 10.5. I think we have two things going on. One is that the toe bruising that you had described and pictured from one of your original boots still exists. That takes some time to heal and new boots fit to mondo will pressure that old bruising and it will hurt until it is healed. Second is the packed out size 11.5 rental boot. That will actually be two sizes larger than the 10.5's that you are comparing to in their current states. All boots pack out ~ 1 full cm in the first few weeks and rental boots get really maxed out with all the different feet (especially an 11.5 by March ).

Do you still have your size 10.5's. I would love to see your foot on the insert as well here more about the discomfort that you experienced.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dirty,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are having such a bad experience. I reviewed your info. It took us a couple of set of measurements but we ended up at 28.5 for your longer foot and 100 mm wide. This is a narrower width (lowest D) at a (largest in range) size 10.5. I think we have two things going on. One is that the toe bruising that you had described and pictured from one of your original boots still exists. That takes some time to heal and new boots fit to mondo will pressure that old bruising and it will hurt until it is healed. Second is the packed out size 11.5 rental boot. That will actually be two sizes larger than the 10.5's that you are comparing to in their current states. All boots pack out ~ 1 full cm in the first few weeks and rental boots get really maxed out with all the different feet (especially an 11.5 by March ).
> 
> Do you still have your size 10.5's. I would love to see your foot on the insert as well here more about the discomfort that you experienced.



Hey wired, thanks for looking into this. I still have the 10.5s, will post a photo of my foot extruding out of the liner later this morning. The pain I was experiencing was due to my toes being curled. It seemed the more impact I endured the greater the pain would get. The pain felt as if my foot was on fire with every turn, heel side a little worse than toe. When I had my boots molded I had my knees slightly bent and pressed my toes against a flipped skateboard deck while standing. I rode for a full 3 hours and felt as if my toes were going to fall off on the ride back down to the lot. At the end of the day it felt as if I was wearing a high heel and would lightly walk from toe to heel barley applying the slightest pressure to to my feet while walking. 

I hear everyone's saying go see a boot fitter, but every place I've been to is some punk kid recommending my street size shoe. Anyone have a rec in denver?

Honestly the rental boots felt better than any boot I've worn. I tried a burton 11 rental boot first and my toes were in similar pain to the day before, I sized up to 11.5 and had an awesome day. Wouldn't these rental boots be a good indication to what I'm looking for as they're already packed out?

Thanks for the help guys I really appreciate it!


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Google pulls up a bunch of places..

The Custom Foot

Larry's Bootfitting - Boulder Ski Shop - Ski Boot Fitting and Sales - Ski Sales

Custom Ski Boot Fitting Denver

Surefoot Custom Ski Boot Retail Locations - where to buy a Surefoot Ski Boot || Surefoot

Not all are right in Denver, but you have to go out of your way for specialty service sometimes


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Also, as an FYI... insoles are not a 100% of time accurate gauge of if a boot is the right size for you. 

Wired sport has undoubtably helped point many people in the right direction, most specifically when it comes to width... but last year we had a disagreement about insoles when he/she claimed my insoles could have not come out of my boots and they were not the right size, when I said they were in fact out of my boots that were sz 10 and pushed back Wiredsport stopped responding... I can point you to the posts..

What people need is to see a pro, and most likely a ski boot pro, as they will have been doing this forever and really know how to help you... 

And the way they start with a fit is to do a shell fit and then go from there, a shell fit will tell you worlds more than a insole.. 

In other words, just go see a pro in person...


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Here's the photos of my liner.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

txb0115 said:


> Google pulls up a bunch of places..
> 
> The Custom Foot
> 
> ...


I appreciate the effort, but none of these shops sell snowboard boots...


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

The best boot fitters rarely do... but they will be able to tell you what your specific problems your feet have and will tell you what to look for in a boot and the guys at places like surefeet know snowboarding and will be able to recommend specific boots... then when you get a boot, they will get it dialed in for you...

If you keep doing the same thing you're gonna keep getting the same results... It will be free to talk to any of the shops listed... take the time to go talk to one and I guarantee they will change your mind... it's free


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Here's the photos of my liner.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Wired meant a picture of your foot standing on the actual insole pulled out of the liner. Pics of the liner won't help anything.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Wired meant a picture of your foot standing on the actual insole pulled out of the liner. Pics of the liner won't help anything.


My bad will get those to you tonight after work!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> My bad will get those to you tonight after work!


Perfect. We will get you sorted.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Perfect. We will get you sorted.


Got some photos on my lunch break. 

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Thanks wired!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't know if it will help but I keep my toe nails really short. Did you try different brand in the same size?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Go to Ski and Sport Park Meadows, ask for Dom. Or next time you're in Summit go to MSO.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Got some photos on my lunch break.
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> Thanks wired!


Hi Dirty,

Thanks for shooting those. We typically look for a full cm of barefoot overhang to the liner. You have a bit less than that, so that is not your issue. I also see nothing unusual about your feet. You are on the narrow side of "normal D" mid volume, no external abnormalities. I looked at your images from earlier again closely. It is hard to tell but you may be a bit over 28.5 cm (10.5) if I am seeing this image correctly. Please measure again right under that longest toe.

In and event your fit looks on the conservative side for good in these current boots. I would suggest as a first step that you visit your normal fitter again and let him/her know about your pain. They should absolutely be able to get you more room than you need by selectively fitting this liner. I would start there. Did your toes ever stop hurting from the initial bruising?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Dirty,
> 
> Thanks for shooting those. We typically look for a full cm of barefoot overhang to the liner. You have a bit less than that, so that is not your issue. I also see nothing unusual about your feet. You are on the narrow side of "normal D" mid volume, no external abnormalities. I looked at your images from earlier again closely. It is hard to tell but you may be a bit over 28.5 cm (10.5) if I am seeing this image correctly. Please measure again right under that longest toe.
> 
> In and event your fit looks on the conservative side for good in these current boots. I would suggest as a first step that you visit your normal fitter again and let him/her know about your pain. They should absolutely be able to get you more room than you need by selectively fitting this liner. I would start there. Did your toes ever stop hurting from the initial bruising?



I think you're right, after remeasuring it appears I'm much closer to 290 than 285. I don't feel any pain on my toes from the bruising, never even noticed it until I saw the purple. Do you think I should size up to a size 11 or 11.5? Thanks again for the help, you da bomb

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I think you're right, after remeasuring it appears I'm much closer to 290 than 285. I don't feel any pain on my toes from the bruising, never even noticed it until I saw the purple. Do you think I should size up to a size 11 or 11.5? Thanks again for the help, you da bomb
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


Hi Colorado,

Yes, you are at 29 cm (size 11). One of those images (fully weighted?) shows one foot just a fraction of a mm over 290. Still, I would not want you to adjust to too large as the boots will pack out. Poorly paraphrasing Nietzsche now, _Man always makes two mistakes. First too little, then too much_.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I think you're right, after remeasuring it appears I'm much closer to 290 than 285. I don't feel any pain on my toes from the bruising, never even noticed it until I saw the purple. Do you think I should size up to a size 11 or 11.5? Thanks again for the help, you da bomb
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


No offense, but you should clip your nails first. Even smaller nails can create a lof ot discomfort. (Ignore if you normally ride with clipped nails.)


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

UPDATE

Wore a size 11 Burton SLX all last season and suffered from severe foot pain all season. Even got custom footbeds, but they did not help. Feet usually gave out around 4 hours due to swelling. 

2 dudes at the shop today figured out I have a super high instep paired with a high arch which causes pain on the top of my foot. Are there any boots out there that accommodate for a high instep? He sent me home with a pair of 11.5 Ride Lassos, but I'm still feeling pain on the top of my foot. Should I be riding this super loose? So far I've tried Burton, K2, ThirtyTwo, and Ride with pain in all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

coloradodirtbag said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Wore a size 11 Burton SLX all last season and suffered from severe foot pain all season. Even got custom footbeds, but they did not help. Feet usually gave out around 4 hours due to swelling.
> 
> 2 dudes at the shop today figured out I have a super high instep paired with a high arch which causes pain on the top of my foot. Are there any boots out there that accommodate for a high instep? He sent me home with a pair of 11.5 Ride Lassos, but I'm still feeling pain on the top of my foot. Should I be riding this super loose? So far I've tried Burton, K2, ThirtyTwo, and Ride with pain in all.


This might solve the issue, be prepared to get your hands dirty.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This might solve the issue, be prepared to get your hands dirty.


BA, thanks for the video, I watch all your top 5s dunno how I missed this. I noticed in the comments you recommended Salomon, Adidas, K2, and Ride. Are there any models I should be leaning towards? It seems as if a boot with optimum adjustability in the lower zone would be ideal (Adidas Acerra ADV?). Should I be avoiding BOA, speed laces, or traditional laces? I plan on creating the instep bridge, but want to start with an ideal boot if possible. 

The only pair of boots to fit me for hours was a pair of sz 12 2004 Danny Kass Vans I wore for 8 seasons when I was a grom on the ice coast.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the way I look at it. Go find a boot that in store you notice that there is the least amount of instep pressure regardless of lacing option and brand. Something that just feels like a starting point. From there then you want to work your way through the process of identifying the exact hot spot. Once you learn exactly where the hot spot is it becomes infinitely easier to address the situation. My guess is that an instep bridge is only going to do so much for you. It's probably going to be a combination of instep bridge, aftermarket insole, heel wedge, cutting your liner and removing foam, and moving the placement of your ankle strap or trying a different binding combination. I suspect you're really looking at about 2 to 4 hours of work on your boots. 

As far as specific models I'm going to guess you want something a bit wider and probably softer. So if it's K2 more than likely the Darko and you'll have to adjust the Boa Conda accordingly. For Ride I would go with the Fuse. With Salomon the Dialogue comes to mind. With adidas I have no honest clue just lots of people saying they work with a high instep. 

If shit hits the fan with you and you can't get it sorted I'm willing to let you hire me as a boot fitter, but it doesn't come cheap.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

coloradodirtbag said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Wore a size 11 Burton SLX all last season and suffered from severe foot pain all season. Even got custom footbeds, but they did not help. Feet usually gave out around 4 hours due to swelling.
> 
> 2 dudes at the shop today figured out I have a super high instep paired with a high arch which causes pain on the top of my foot. Are there any boots out there that accommodate for a high instep? He sent me home with a pair of 11.5 Ride Lassos, but I'm still feeling pain on the top of my foot. Should I be riding this super loose? So far I've tried Burton, K2, ThirtyTwo, and Ride with pain in all.



I have high instep/arch as well, and have tried out a ton of boots in the last few years. The SLX was one of the boots I used last season as well.

Try out the Ride Deadbolts. The only problem I've run into with these is in respect to tongue creasing (They don't have the slime tongue in these unfortunately). I've tried on these boots in 2 different shops, and in both cases the right boot tongue has creased and creates a pressure spot. The left boot is always fine. Might just be some bad luck on my part, just something to watch out for.


For that reason I grabbed some tridents instead. The Fuse fit the same as the trident (and would have been my choice if the tridents weren't in stock). But both do have a little more pressure on the top of the foot when compared to the Deadbolts.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I need help picking out a new boot. Originally bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots (12), but sold them due to pain after long hours. This season picked up a pair of Thirtytwo TM twos (12) and experienced toe bruising from them being too big. I downsized according to wiredsports boot thread to a 10.5 had them head molded and experienced severe pain. After the intense pain I rented a pair of burtons (11.5) and was able to ride 8 hours straight without pain. Can anyone recommend a Burton Boot for my riding style?
> 
> Looking for a medium/stiff flex boot for off piste, trees, cliffs, bowls, and a little park. I have my eye on the Photons, would this be a good choice?


What you should do is... forget about your foot measurements and whatever boots anyone recommends. Go on and try a few boots from different brands and different sizes. Pick the ones which fit snug without any obvious pain... then take them to a proper bootfitter and have them heat molded and pro-fitted.

The bootfitting will cost you some $, but it's 100% worth it.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

F1EA said:


> What you should do is... forget about your foot measurements and whatever boots anyone recommends. Go on and try a few boots from different brands and different sizes. Pick the ones which fit snug without any obvious pain... then take them to a proper bootfitter and have them heat molded and pro-fitted.
> 
> The bootfitting will cost you some $, but it's 100% worth it.


Been trying on different brands/boots all week, but haven't found a snug fit. I'm still waiting to find a shop in Denver that has Adidas in store (recommendations appreciated). May just say fuck it and have BA size me up. I'm going to try some Vans out tonight, I'll report back on how that goes.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Been trying on different brands/boots all week, but haven't found a snug fit. I'm still waiting to find a shop in Denver that has Adidas in store (recommendations appreciated). May just say fuck it and have BA size me up. I'm going to try some Vans out tonight, I'll report back on how that goes.


I have narrow feet as well and medium instep. From my experience, ThirtyTwo has by far the best heel-hold out of the box. They run small, so I wear them half a size bigger than any other brand.

Just got Vans Verse in half size smaller than my ThirtyTwo and they fit really well and snug. BUT that's with my custom liners in them.... after wearing custom Intuition liners and Superfeet insoles it's almost impossible to go back to standard liners. The stock liners in the Vans are ok, but I can see them causing heel lift after a few weeks of riding them, and they are soft compared to the Intuition.

Ohh
Also the stock footbed in the Vans (and ThirtyTwo as well) are pretty cushy and high-volume. So if your instep gets crushed from the top, try them with Superfeet Blue or Carbon. I use Superfeet blue in mine. They're great.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

What kind of bindings are you using? This may sound stupid, but I have a few pairs of bindings and one in particular causes foot pain. My boots are fine in the other two sets, but my front foot kills after a few hours in my newest set of bindings. It sucks because I was really looking forward to this new pair, but now I don't use them often. I may have to snag some Burton Hammock straps or w/e they are called for them, to see if it relieves the pain. Anyways, good luck.


----------



## flipwilson (Oct 20, 2018)

also regarding bindings, give Now bindings a try. pretty much have eliminated foot pain for me, wish i had tried them sooner


----------



## jsil (Oct 9, 2018)

F1EA said:


> I have narrow feet as well and medium instep. From my experience, ThirtyTwo has by far the best heel-hold out of the box. They run small, so I wear them half a size bigger than any other brand.
> 
> Just got Vans Verse in half size smaller than my ThirtyTwo and they fit really well and snug. BUT that's with my custom liners in them.... after wearing custom Intuition liners and Superfeet insoles it's almost impossible to go back to standard liners. The stock liners in the Vans are ok, but I can see them causing heel lift after a few weeks of riding them, and they are soft compared to the Intuition.
> 
> ...


There isn't really much information out there about the Vans Verse (either this year's TNF purple colab or last years black/red). I'm in the market for a stiff boot and currently have Vans Aura (double boa, Aura Pro this season). I was hoping you could give you me your thoughts on them. Do you only ride resort or have you done any splitboarding with them? Any info would be great! Thanks.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jsil said:


> There isn't really much information out there about the Vans Verse (either this year's TNF purple colab or last years black/red). I'm in the market for a stiff boot and currently have Vans Aura (double boa, Aura Pro this season). I was hoping you could give you me your thoughts on them. Do you only ride resort or have you done any splitboarding with them? Any info would be great! Thanks.


The difference is very minimal between the two years. The material covering the boa cables is slightly different (that's the North Face material thing).

Other than that, the boots are stiff and solid quality. So far, so good. Im wearing them with Level 3 ThirtyTwo liners as I found them too stiff with the Intuition liners, but the stock vans liners were too low volume for me. I could make the the stock liners work with foam and inserts and stuff, but no need to because they fit perfect with the ThirtyTwo liners and that liner is also stiffer than the stock vans. I'm not even using the tongue stiffeners yet... so I have some extra stiffness for after they start softening up. 

Have put about 10d on them. With a few hikes but no backcountry yet with them; will probably start taking them out skinning in Jan. Conditions have been too sketchy so far...

No complaints, except getting used to boa after wearing regular laces. Dialing up the perfect tightness is tougher with Boa... but adjusting it is also very easy so it's not really a problem.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

So I was never able to find a shop with Adidas in Denver so I rode the size 11 SLX all season. Got about 40 days this season, still getting foot pain in my right foot. Heres a photo after 5 hours of riding. What is causing this? I’ve been ratcheting down the upper zone and keeping my bottom pretty loosey goosey. Should I size up to an 11.5 or just switch brands?

EDIT upload doesn’t work on mobile. Use this link I’ll upload more pics when I get back tomorrow night.

https://imgur.com/gallery/PCj5q1B


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> So I was never able to find a shop with Adidas in Denver so I rode the size 11 SLX all season. Got about 40 days this season, still getting foot pain in my right foot. Heres a photo after 5 hours of riding. What is causing this? I’ve been ratcheting down the upper zone and keeping my bottom pretty loosey goosey. Should I size up to an 11.5 or just switch brands?


https://imgur.com/gallery/PCj5q1B


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

ekb18c said:


> Don't know if it will help but I keep my toe nails really short. Did you try different brand in the same size?


I learned the toenail lesson the hard way also and are paranoid about it now.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Where is the pressure? Instep still?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Where is the pressure? Instep still?


Instep seems fine since I loosened up the lower section. Pain is at the very tip of my right big toe (pictured above). My nails are clipped as short as I’m able to cut. Any tips on what may be occurring?


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

You can get boots stretched out a little bit which is what I had to do years ago. Very common for people to have one foot longer than the other I believe and it's the toes that take the brunt.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Your pictures don't work. The shop can stretch the boot in that area and give your toe a teeny bit more space.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Your pictures don't work. The shop can stretch the boot in that area and give your toe a teeny bit more space.


Any luck with the Imgur link?

https://imgur.com/gallery/PCj5q1B


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Any luck with the Imgur link?
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/PCj5q1B


Nope. 10 chars


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Here we go, try these. Sorry I wont be back until tomorrow night. These pics are from two different occasions, probably a month apart.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Probably just need a bit more volume which is easiest accomplished by having a fitter stretch the boot a bit. I don't think going to a thinner insole is the right option. 

I'm assuming you're otherwise getting a perfect fit?


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Probably just need a bit more volume which is easiest accomplished by having a fitter stretch the boot a bit. I don't think going to a thinner insole is the right option.
> 
> I'm assuming you're otherwise getting a perfect fit?


Yes love the fit and response of this boot for the first two hours. But pain ensues in the 2-5 hour range. I had the toe box blown out once, but I I’ll try again.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If the boots seem to fit correctly and aren't pressuring your toe, I'd check to see if they're either too large or your binding isn't preventing your toe from slamming into the front of the boot on heelside turns.

One thing that can happen on heelside turns is that your foot can move/slide toward the toe side of your boot and jam that pretty hard, but since it's only momentary you don't realize it's slowly bruising you. I've found this happens more when boots are too large or wide, but it also might happen if the lower is too loose, or if the binding ankle strap isn't supportive. Haven't tested it, but I'm betting the amount of forward lean affects it too, with too little meaning you have to lean far back against the highback which could push your foot forward in the boot even more.

So before you go trying to fix the problem by changing the boots make sure you know why this is happening.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

drblast said:


> If the boots seem to fit correctly and aren't pressuring your toe, I'd check to see if they're either too large or your binding isn't preventing your toe from slamming into the front of the boot on heelside turns.
> 
> One thing that can happen on heelside turns is that your foot can move/slide toward the toe side of your boot and jam that pretty hard, but since it's only momentary you don't realize it's slowly bruising you. I've found this happens more when boots are too large or wide, but it also might happen if the lower is too loose, or if the binding ankle strap isn't supportive. Haven't tested it, but I'm betting the amount of forward lean affects it too, with too little meaning you have to lean far back against the highback which could push your foot forward in the boot even more.
> 
> So before you go trying to fix the problem by changing the boots make sure you know why this is happening.


This is basically what I was getting at. Make sure your foot isn't actually sliding around in the boot. You might actually need to lace up the lower section to prevent some movement if it is sliding around.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Yes love the fit and response of this boot for the first two hours. But pain ensues in the 2-5 hour range. I had the toe box blown out once, but I I’ll try again.


Hi CD,

Please post up your barefoot length and width measurements as well as the boot size and model that you are currently riding. 

STOKED!


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > Got some photos on my lunch break.
> ...





coloradodirtbag said:


> Wiredsport said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dirty,
> ...





Wiredsport said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're right, after remeasuring it appears I'm much closer to 290 than 285. I don't feel any pain on my toes from the bruising, never even noticed it until I saw the purple. Do you think I should size up to a size 11 or 11.5? Thanks again for the help, you da bomb
> ...





Wiredsport said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > Yes love the fit and response of this boot for the first two hours. But pain ensues in the 2-5 hour range. I had the toe box blown out once, but I I’ll try again.
> ...


Here’s some pics from last season. I’ll post new ones later tonight.


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Been trying on different brands/boots all week, but haven't found a snug fit. I'm still waiting to find a shop in Denver that has Adidas in store (recommendations appreciated). May just say fuck it and have BA size me up. I'm going to try some Vans out tonight, I'll report back on how that goes.


I won't recommend Adidas if you have narrow feet and high instep. They are made opposite of that


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Here’s some pics from last season. I’ll post new ones later tonight.


Please also let us know your current boot size and model.

STOKED!


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > Here’s some pics from last season. I’ll post new ones later tonight.
> ...


2016 Size 11 Burton SLX with a custom footbed.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> 2016 Size 11 Burton SLX with a custom footbed.


Great, lets get those images and see what is going on .

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I need help picking out a new boot. Originally bought a pair of K2 Maysis boots (12), but sold them due to pain after long hours. This season picked up a pair of Thirtytwo TM twos (12) and experienced toe bruising from them being too big. I downsized according to wiredsports boot thread to a 10.5 had them head molded and experienced severe pain. After the intense pain I rented a pair of burtons (11.5) and was able to ride 8 hours straight without pain. Can anyone recommend a Burton Boot for my riding style?
> 
> Looking for a medium/stiff flex boot for off piste, trees, cliffs, bowls, and a little park. I have my eye on the Photons, would this be a good choice?


So you went from US12 to US10.5?? 

Why don't you try ThirtyTwo TM2 in US11 and 11.5? Or try Salomon and Ride in US11.

Also, a little too small is more painful than a little too big. I'm not sure about you, but I would choose no pain over anything, anytime.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Great, lets get those images and see what is going on
> 
> STOKED!


Here we go.



F1EA said:


> So you went from US12 to US10.5??
> 
> Why don't you try ThirtyTwo TM2 in US11 and 11.5? Or try Salomon and Ride in US11.
> 
> Also, a little too small is more painful than a little too big. I'm not sure about you, but I would choose no pain over anything, anytime.


I've tired a 10.5, 11, and 12 Thirtytwo, 11 Burton SLX, and a 12 Maysis. All of which hurt like hell. Going to start fresh next season just need to figure out which brand fits my foot.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn. So you've got no boot size. 

Go to a good fitter then. I'm sure there's lots in CO. If you were here i'd tell you to go go either to Intuition or to... forgot the name, in Whistler.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tired a 10.5, 11, and 12 Thirtytwo, 11 Burton SLX, and a 12 Maysis. All of which hurt like hell. Going to start fresh next season just need to figure out which brand fits my foot.


Hi CDB,

Your larger foot is 29.36 cm or Mondopoint 295. This is US size 11.5 in snowboard boots and you are a standard D width. 

STOKED!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi CDB,
> 
> Your larger foot is 29.36 cm or Mondopoint 295. This is US size 11.5 in snowboard boots and you are a standard D width.
> 
> STOKED!


The only size he hasn't tried (based on his quote above). Hahah makes sense.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

F1EA said:


> The only size he hasn't tried (based on his quote above). Hahah makes sense.


Stoked! Any brand recommendation for regular width and high instep? Really looking for something with dual zone adjustment (upper and lower) seems like the only companies doing this are Burton and Adidas. Everything else seems to tighten your entire foot as a whole. 
@Nivek @BurtonAvenger


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Stoked! Any brand recommendation for regular width and high instep? Really looking for something with dual zone adjustment (upper and lower) seems like the only companies doing this are Burton and Adidas. Everything else seems to tighten your entire foot as a whole.
> 
> @Nivek @BurtonAvenger


Nearly all companies do dual zone adjustment. Just don't get a basic boot.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > Stoked! Any brand recommendation for regular width and high instep? Really looking for something with dual zone adjustment (upper and lower) seems like the only companies doing this are Burton and Adidas. Everything else seems to tighten your entire foot as a whole.
> ...


True, most companies have dual zone, but I’m specifically looking for separate upper and lower sections for my instep. I’ve tried Ride and K2, they don’t offer separate zones. Both dials tighten the entire foot. Burton speed lace only tightens upper and lower, it’s pretty amazing.


----------



## RHSTi (Jan 8, 2019)

K2 Thraxis with triple BOA and Ride Insano both


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

coloradodirtbag said:


> True, most companies have dual zone, but I’m specifically looking for separate upper and lower sections for my instep. I’ve tried Ride and K2, they don’t offer separate zones. Both dials tighten the entire foot. Burton speed lace only tightens upper and lower, it’s pretty amazing.


I also have narrow feet and medium/high instep.... I find regular laces are the absolute best.

Double boa is kind of working with my current boots (Vans Verse). I can sometimes over-tighten and cut off circulation but I can adjust it when it happens. It's only a bit annoying but doable. Whereas with regular laces, it was always spot on. Do the boots in the morning... spend all day riding with 0 issues. So I will go back to laces as soon as these boots bite it.

Then I had 32 Focus Boa and it was impossible. I was always cutting off circulation from the top and it simply killed my feet. I only rode those boots for like 20days and had to dump them. (and they were 'properly' sized... i'm 28.3cm and the Focus Boa were US10.5 same as the Vans Verse)


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

RHSTi said:


> K2 Thraxis with triple BOA and Ride Insano both


While I do like K2, I think he will have issues with the Conda BOA creating pressure points.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Ride Trident, Fuse, or Deadbolt. Try em out.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

jstar said:


> Ride Trident, Fuse, or Deadbolt. Try em out.


I want to try the Ride Fuse and possibly a Step On set up next year.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a boot fitter in Denver? I keep hearing Larrys in Boulder and Boot Mechanics on Broadway, but they don't sell snowboard boots in store. Willing to drive up to Silverthorne for the right fit.


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

If you find someone great in Denver or anywhere in Colorado let me know. I’ve been to both Larry’s and boot mechanics and while helpful they know nothing about about snowboard boots. You learn how to translate what they would do for a hard ski boot to a snowboard boot. Doing like Wrath and switching to hard boots just to get a great boot fitter has crossed my mind more than once. 
I’ve been taking my boots to Kyle down at the Christy Sports in Park Meadows for the last few years. He rides, understands boots is patient and listens to feedback. I have tiny(mondo 25)feet with a high instep so I usually end up buying online and paying Kyle for his time to mold/tweak the boots. If you have normal size feet they seem to have a decent collections.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

kirbster said:


> If you find someone great in Denver or anywhere in Colorado let me know. I’ve been to both Larry’s and boot mechanics and while helpful they know nothing about about snowboard boots. You learn how to translate what they would do for a hard ski boot to a snowboard boot. Doing like Wrath and switching to hard boots just to get a great boot fitter has crossed my mind more than once.
> I’ve been taking my boots to Kyle down at the Christy Sports in Park Meadows for the last few years. He rides, understands boots is patient and listens to feedback. I have tiny(mondo 25)feet with a high instep so I usually end up buying online and paying Kyle for his time to mold/tweak the boots. If you have normal size feet they seem to have a decent collections.


Ryan at Ski Haus in Steamboat was great with my snowboard boots.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi CDB,
> 
> Your larger foot is 29.36 cm or Mondopoint 295. This is US size 11.5 in snowboard boots and you are a standard D width.
> 
> STOKED!


Would you advise an 11.5 Burton Ion Step on given my foot measurements or should I stick with straps? It seems like ideally my left should be an 11 and right 11.5?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Can anyone recommend a boot fitter in Denver? I keep hearing Larrys in Boulder and Boot Mechanics on Broadway, but they don't sell snowboard boots in store. Willing to drive up to Silverthorne for the right fit.


 you might try "Boot Mechanic" based out of Denver Sports Lab .. He is the in-house boot-fitter but I think he probably specializes in ski boots.. not sure. If you look t the website, it doesn't mention snowboard boots that I can see, but maybe worth a call?





Boot Mechanics | Custom Ski Boot Fitting in Golden & Avon, CO


Improve your skiing performance & comfort at Boot Mechanics, Colorado's premier custom ski boot fitter. We offer ski boot fittings, custom footbeds & more!




www.bootmechanics.com


----------



## Dts (Feb 2, 2019)

ekb18c said:


> Don't know if it will help but I keep my toe nails really short. Did you try different brand in the same size?


 For sure keep the toe nails short, this cost me a few times. Not that I wasn't trimming them, but my definition of what was short didn't cut it with proper fitting boots.


----------

